
Difference between full and quick format of a floppy disk - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1194762568948056064
======
DyslexicAtheist
"threadreaderapp" link:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1194762568948056064.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1194762568948056064.html)

